# Morrowind render creation error



## Beatchu (Feb 3, 2008)

I've searched for this and found nothing but sorry if it's been posted before. whenever i try to load morrowind then it comes up with render creation error "" and then closes. what should i do? i have all the latest drivers and everything.

and i have a nvidia geforce fx 5200 graphics card


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

try copying the saved game files to a backed-up location (so that you don't lose them). then reinstall the game. you may need to uninstall it first, then reinstall. most likely an installation error with a corrupted file.


----------



## Beatchu (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply. i just did it and unfortunately it didnt work


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Click Start>Run> type dxdiag

Go to the display tab and run the both the directdraw and direct 3d tests.

Do they run successfully?


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

its possible that your graphics card/ chip can't run well enough for morrowind. what are u using? graphics card, or onboard integrated graphics? and what kind?


----------



## sfleming (May 12, 2008)

I'm having this problem too. I ran the tests and they were fine. How do I check my videocard?


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

Beatchu said:


> i have a nvidia geforce fx 5200 graphics card


Well that easily exceeds the minimum requirements. Morrowind works fine on my Geforce 2! Yours is 3 series better. Try looking in Control Panel, there should be an Nvidia icon.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

An FX 5200 isn't much to write home about....

See if you can get something like a 6600 or better.


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

A 6600 would be good enough for Oblivion as well. I'd upgrade if I had the money! But my point was it should work on an older graphics card. I don't know why it doesn't but check for that Nvidia icon, and double check those drivers. Read the read-me as well, certain drivers can cause problems.


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm morrowind worked fine on my FX5200..


----------



## juicebox23 (May 8, 2010)

i doubt it is a graphics card issue im having the same problem and i have a 9600 GeForce arg i hope someone could help out on this problem cause i just ordered the tribunal x-pack off e-bay and cant play it


----------

